# Has anyone tried installing a TT Big Typhoon on a P4p800 Deluxe?



## 6ara6 (Oct 18, 2005)

My stock cpu fan is too loud and i wanna change it with a TT Big Typhoon.....but it seems to me that the HSF won't fit in my computer....The stock fan is just below the PSU prolly with a 1.5cm gap..

So.....Has anyone tried installing a TT Big Typhoon on a P4p800 Deluxe? and successfully got it to fit in their case?


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Is there any perticular reason you want to use this cooler?


----------



## 6ara6 (Oct 18, 2005)

been reading up abit on coolers and this seem like the best one 
16dBA fan!! ^^


----------

